# Another Recall



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

<TABLE width="93%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=left>FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
December 23, 2009
Release # 10-092 </TD><TD align=right>*Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 338-9143*
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908
HC Media Contact: (613) 957-2983 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><H2>Scuba Regulators Recalled by Cressi Due to Risk of Drowning</H2>

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission and Health Canada, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following products. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

*Name of Product: *Cressi Ellipse Black MC5 Regulator

*Units: *About 200

*Distributor: *Cressi-sub USA, of Westwood, N.J.

*Hazard: *Partial obstruction of the High Pressure (HP) port can produce an inaccurate reading on the pressure gauge, resulting in a slow descent of the needle in the pressure gauge. The inaccurate reading on the gauge poses a drowning hazard to divers.

*Incidents/Injuries: *The firm has received three reports of inaccurate pressure readings while the scuba regulators were in use. No injuries have been reported.

*Description: *This recall involves regulators used to control the flow of air while scuba diving, making it possible for divers to breathe under water. The recalled regulators have model name Ellipse Black MC5. ?Cressi MC5? and ?Cressi Black? are printed on the regulator.

*Sold at: *Authorized dive shops nationwide and on the Internet from March 2009 through August 2009 for between $280 and $309.

*Manufactured in: *Italy

*Remedy: *Consumers should immediately stop using the regulators and return them to a Cressi authorized dive shop for a free repair. Consumers can also return the product to Cressi at One Charles Street, Westwood, N.J. 07675.

*Consumer Contact: *For additional information, contact Cressi at (800) 338-9143 between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or visit the firm?s Web site at www.cressi.com


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the post Steve, I dont have any of those reg's and neither does the SAR team.Thats a good problem to be aware of.......

Clint


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Clint, I don't know squat about diving but glad to pass on any recalls I receive.


----------

